

Amazon Releases AWS Toolkit for Eclipse - KrisJordan
http://aws.amazon.com/eclipse/

======
ShabbyDoo
I just watched the video. Here's my summary:

1\. Within Eclipse, you can do a subset of the stuff that ElasticFox does.

2\. It can N instances of a Tomcat AMI along with an instance of a load
balancer AMI automagically.

3\. It can deploy a war file to all N instances simultaneously.

4\. It can set-up remote debugging on all N instances so you don't have to
worry about which machine the load balancer sent you to.

For me, I would find it convenient to have ElasticFox-like features inside
Eclipse, but it's not a huge benefit. The "bring up lots of instances" stuff
is nice, but most corporate operations groups would prefer to script such
things rather than have ops people clicking buttons. And, the cases where I
would want to debug in a cluster are rather limited -- cross machine
concurrency issues (distributed cache invalidation/replication, session
replication, etc.).

------
bbuffone
Rockstarapps.com also provides a general set of Eclipse-based tools. You can
configure S3, CloudFront, SimpleDB and Simple Queuing Service, little I mean
no EC2 support.

There isn't a basis towards any one language just trying to make it simple to
work with AWS in eclipse.

[http://www.rockstarapps.com/joomla-1.5.8/products/amazon-
ws-...](http://www.rockstarapps.com/joomla-1.5.8/products/amazon-ws-
tools.html)

------
FiReaNG3L
Sadly, it seems Java specific :(

~~~
ShabbyDoo
You can still do ElasticFox-ish stuff. Worse than just being Java specific,
it's Tomcat specific. However, I have no doubt that Amazon is just trying to
get something out there for feedback.

